# Shelf layouts



## pdxp (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey everybody, I'm looking to build a new shelf layout and probably going to be able to do something like a 2x10 shelf. I was hoping some of you on here could post some pics of your shelf layouts or a part of your layout that could work for a shelf design. I'm looking to do a modern scene doesn't have to be something with a bunch of switches or timesaver. I just want to build something and have it been prototypical. Any pics or advice would be great.

Thanks in advance, Pat


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

2x10 sounds like a candidate for N-scale.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

There's a pretty good book by Kalmbach about shelf layouts. You should check it out. Sounds like you want a switching layout.

You may want to go to the Model Railroader Magazine website. You can view ALL of their published layout plans there.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

and the ever great small layout scrapbook :thumbsup:


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Here's one I whipped up today. Very simple but still functional. Just a couple industry spurs with a couple storage tracks in back. If you add trees and such around the ends of the low relief buildings, you can hide the fact that the buildings arent deep and you wont see the track cutting right behind them. There's also a runaround track in the middle so you can get on the proper side of the cars to spot them into the spurs. 

Like I said, simple but functional


----------



## Xiong (Jul 15, 2011)

cabledawg, that's impressive. I'd like to see what you can do in Free-mo.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Pat, 

Check out Small Layout Scrapbook... 

http://carendt.morphoist.com/scrapbook/linkindex/index.html

There are literally *thousands* of really *neat* ideas to use on your shelf layout.

Greg


----------

